# Night shakes - A nightmare???



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry usually sleeps with us, but last night was one of the rare occasions he decided to sleep downstairs. At about 4AM he arrived in our bed, shaking like a leaf and panting as though he had run a race. WHAT HAPPENED? It took us about 45 minutes of hugging and petting and whispering to get him to calm down. It finally ended when Henry and my husband feel asleep in spoon position, Henry being held securely in his arms. Has anyone experienced this? Friends have suggested perhaps a nightmare, but I would love to know what all of you have to say. Thanks so much!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Gosh, I have no idea. Poor little guy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy acts like that when there is thunder in the area..shakes and pants. Any chance of that in your area?? Not really the time of year for it, but with the weather being so strange ya just never know


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like _something_ scared him, whether is was a dream or something else. How sweet that he knew just where to run to, though, poor little guy!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

awe poor guy. Sounds like a nightmare! Maya will occasiomally start barking and growling in her sleep.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

In the middle of the night, sounds can carry much farther than in the daytime. Perhaps there was an animal sound that frightened him. Do you have coyotes near your home? Could a raccoon have knocked over a neighbors garbage can?

Or, it could be that he woke up and could not find his people and maybe that scared him.

Just guessing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is odd, could it have been pain? When Gucci gets a belly ache sometimes she'll get all shaky and pant, its happened a few times and I've noticed she is usually constipated afterwards, so I always thought it was her stomach hurting her, she'll lay on my chest and shake and pant pant pant, it'll last about 20 minutes and then she's fine.. I suppose I never considered a night mare because she's' awake. Her nightmares are usually of her sleep barking 'yipping' and grumbling in her sleep. sometimes it wakes me up and I have to wake her up to get her to stop yapping in her sleep.

Kara


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Kara, I'd forgotten that happened with Tucker a few times, too, when he was younger! It was horrible, and usually happened with him during the middle of the night, and I still don't know what caused it except that he was in pain.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Haven't had it happen with the Havs. But I have been holding Augie when he is sleeping and, I am sure, dreaming. His feet will twitch and his nose, and he yips. I don't think it is far-fetched to think they could have nightmares or hear a scary noise in the night and become frightened. 

One of my cockatiels gets night frights and thrashes in his cage - have to leave a low light on in the bird room.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wish him better dreams, and that he sleeps soundly . . . .


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor Henry. Gryff does have nightmares sometimes, but usually he just makes crying or whimpering sounds in his sleep and it stops as soon as I wake him up. Something must have spooked him. Perhaps he woke up and had forgotten he wasn't sleeping with you and it scared him.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words and ideas! I guess it was a spooky nightmare or something. I always find it hard to believe how much like human babies our little Havs are - down to having bad dreams and needing their mommies. I'm only too happy to be the one he comes running to, and I know all of you are the same. That is what we all have in common.


----------

